# Orlando 2BR Needed Sept 19-26 or Sept 20-27



## rgaines66 (Aug 20, 2015)

Looking for a nice property in Orlando for one week. Would check in on Sept 19th or Sept 20th.


----------



## dominidude (Aug 20, 2015)

rgaines66 said:


> Looking for a nice property in Orlando for one week. Would check in on Sept 19th or Sept 20th.



PM'd/emailed you


----------



## rgaines66 (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks for the quick response. I'll take a look at it.


----------



## Tank (Aug 20, 2015)

PM'ed you on this also


----------



## ketamine (Aug 31, 2015)

PM'd you too


----------



## chequon (Sep 1, 2015)

*Orlando needed for Sept 19th for a week.*

I can get you a 2BR sleeps 8 at Summer Bay Resort.   Very nice resort, that now has an adventure park and has been renovated.


----------



## am1 (Sep 1, 2015)

I can get bonnet creek in a 2 bedroom deluxe for $700.

Please let me know.


----------



## rgaines66 (Sep 1, 2015)

Please PM me with a quote for checking in Sunday, Sept. 20th.


----------



## am1 (Sep 2, 2015)

rgaines66 said:


> Please PM me with a quote for checking in Sunday, Sept. 20th.



$700 for the week.


----------



## Cheeks_29 (Sep 10, 2015)

I sent you a private message in regards to what you are looking for


----------



## rgaines66 (Sep 10, 2015)

*Rental no longer needed*

I found a rental. Thanks to everyone who replied.


----------

